# Looking for assassin snails



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I have some pest snails i need to get rid of in my 300 gallon tank.
anyone has assassin snails or methods to rid of these?


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Where are you located? I'll take some off of your hands


----------



## Francosga (Apr 23, 2019)

I have a couple I’m located 75159


----------

